

Millions of smart TVs share this security flaw - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bruceupbin/2014/06/06/red-button-flaw-exposes-major-vulnerability-in-millions-of-smart-tvs/

======
vimsudo
Wow, seems like everything is vulnerable recently.

